# artificial cutting boards from Japan



## Asteger (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all

Was wondering how many of you might use these?

If so, where'd you get them, what's the manufacturer and would you recommend them? In which cases might they be preferable over wood? I recall that 1 or 2 people were quite positive about them.

Apologies as I think I've read a discussion on this here once in the past, but couldn't find it this time round. Been thinking of getting one. 

Cheers


----------



## Talim (Jul 31, 2013)

I haven't tried one but I believe Korin sells them.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahh, yes. Thanks  They look like what I'd imagined. However, pricier than I'd thought. Wondering if there's another good option? I remember that people had bought directly from Japan.


----------



## slowtyper (Jul 31, 2013)

Are these different from sanituff boards?


----------



## mhlee (Jul 31, 2013)

There are a few different brands and kinds, but I have one. I recall that mine is polyvinyl acetate so I think it's a Hi-Soft. 

I love it. I got mine from Japanese Knife Imports. 

I think they're better than wood boards, except for the fact that they're an off-white kinda yellowish color. 

They're good on your edges, easy to wipe down, and essentially maintenance free except for some staining. They are expensive, but I'm not going back to wood - I can leave it out all the time without ever worrying about treating it or leaving wet items on there. 

And, yes, they are different than sanituff boards. Sanituff boards are made of a different material and harder. 

But, I can't imagine they're going to be cheaper directly from Japan. They are pretty heavy.


----------



## Gator (Jul 31, 2013)

Just checked JKI, no boards at all, when did you get yours?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 31, 2013)

not on my site, but we have them


----------



## Anton (Jul 31, 2013)

JBroida said:


> not on my site, but we have them



These work great, I use them everyday for proteins


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 31, 2013)

I tried ordering from rakuten a largish board 600/300 and after placing the order was emailed and told they don't ship th internationally  I can't find anyone in Oz that sells them


----------



## schanop (Jul 31, 2013)

You can use rakuten's affiliated tenso for forwarding service: http://global.rakuten.com/en/help/service/forwarding.html or use any other forwarder.

In another sense, on global rakuten, if you change shipping destination to japan, there is a link to forwarding service on the left hand side bar as well as many many more knives and goodies popping up.

Chef's armoury has about 50x30 cm board at Sydney store last time I went in, close to 300 bucks though.


----------



## PASSMORE (Aug 5, 2013)

After using them, hard to go back to anything else...


----------



## labor of love (Aug 5, 2013)

any particular board?


----------



## gic (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll be in japan and would love to know exactly what they are called and a cheap place to buy them. I was planning to fill up an empty suitcase with cooking stuff so I have 50lbs to play with :- )


----------



## jimbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I got a smaller asahi rubber board from rakuten. Think it was 420 x 250mm. Use it for raw proteins, its a easy size to wash. Still much prefer large boardsmith for everything else, but its good to have both. Its easy on edges and when it gets too stained you can sand them back. Good price, cant remember shop but i just typed in asahi from memory...


----------



## panda (Aug 5, 2013)

holy crap those are expensive!! i would have to try one out first.


----------

